

Ask HN: What does tropo or twilio use for transcription? - DanBlake

I assumed a custom CMU Sphinx setup, but it doesnt seem that there is a library large enough to support the accuracy they give out. Any ideas?
======
akalsey
Tropo uses Phonetag.com and Simulscribe to provide the actual transcription,
and we've built a custom engine to handle the delivery and management of the
transcriptions on the back-end.

------
jolan
I'm wondering about this too. CMU Sphinx seems like the obvious solution.
Maybe they bought a commercial Sphinx dictionary?

